# How many of you keep up with your confirmed coyote kills



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

*Do you keep count on how many coyotes you kill*​
The log book is in my truck 1634.04%Only the big ones or doubles 00.00%I would if i knew the count when i first started 1531.91%I dont care about numbers1634.04%


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Just curious if you keep up with how many.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I usually try and keep track in my head for each winter but I have no idea how many total.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

yeah I do,but not to just keep head count , but also what calls I used,weather condtions, time of day ,how long I was there. After awhile you can see what works and what doesn't.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Started to but never put it on paper and find it increasingly harder and more stressful to try to remember so... I quit caring.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I dont worry about the numbers but I can see where recording weather,time of day and type calls used could be beneficial especially if it was your bread and butter or you were just starting out. As far as keeping things in my head I remember those special times like. First, largest, farthest shot, quickest reaction,those taken by my family and so forth.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I often wonder how many I have taken over the years since I first started. I recall certain years because of different circumstances but have no idea of the total since my first one.
I do know that I have not taken any this year since last winter, bummer!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't keep track either, never have. The pic's I sometimes take now are more than I've ever done


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Started to but never put it on paper and find it increasingly harder and more stressful to try to remember so... I quit caring.


x2 on that one.

Someday I need to learn to count.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey Brian---Don says take off your shoes if you really want to get into the big numbers.lol.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I don't keep track either, never have. The pic's I sometimes take now are more than I've ever done


I have competitive ego issues. I have to keep track in case I get in the, uh... oh what's the phrase you use? WEINER FIGHTS!


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I remember reading about a man who had 1000 coyote kills , he kept a log of all of them. Thats some accomplishment. I would think keeping a log for that log would prove very difficult. I set out a personal goal for myself but its not nearly that high. I may even loose track of it , considering how forget full i am.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Hey Brian---Don says take off your shoes if you really want to get into the big numbers.lol.


I tried that but my feet got cold in the snow . I need one of those fancy things I see the kids using now a days.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A pencil ???


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey OAC news flash------ They make socks now that cover your individual toes. So you can count without taking your socks off. Maybe you could get someone to dye each toe a different color and that would assist your vision from a distance. LOL (This would also protect the nostrils from certain SMELLS) >) This is where I would insert one of those funny face people you computer whizzes use. HA


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

For you information my feet do not smell...do not ask my wife she is biased.

While up north last summer one of my wifes cousins had on a pair of shoes that were like the socks you are talking about Bid D. They have individual places for your toes. The idea is that your feet are not used correctly because we were made with 10 toes. And they help support you in ways you cannot do with shoes on....in my case they can help support my counting up to 20. Now if I can just remember...did I start with my hands or feet.....hmmm.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I do. It's very easy for me......... Zero


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

Was thinking about getting a small coyote paw print tattoo for everyone I shoot. Like I said thinking about it. I need to get my past dogs done on me first though.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

wow , if i got a small tat for every one id have a whole lot of them. back in eastern kansas i bet i killed close to 400 in 7 years


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

On a call said:


> For you information my feet do not smell...do not ask my wife she is biased.
> 
> While up north last summer one of my wifes cousins had on a pair of shoes that were like the socks you are talking about Bid D. They have individual places for your toes. The idea is that your feet are not used correctly because we were made with 10 toes. And they help support you in ways you cannot do with shoes on....in my case they can help support my counting up to 20. Now if I can just remember...did I start with my hands or feet.....hmmm.


Noses smell; feet stink.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I didn't see the option for Yes I keep track.....and it's easy because I've only shot 2


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

oneshotcowboy said:


> wow , if i got a small tat for every one id have a whole lot of them. back in eastern kansas i bet i killed close to 400 in 7 years


Wow your way ahead of me. Im only at 16, but i just count the ones that I called in and killed myself not for others that iv called in and let others take. If i was to count the ones that iv just called in and either missed or couldnt get a shot, that number would be way up there.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I keep records of everything I shoot.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Ok, I haven't been formally diagnosed with obsessive compulsive disorder, but I keep notes on every big game animal I kill. I have notes on: deer, bear, caribou, turkey, coyotes and fox. I find if I don't keep notes I'm poor about remembering details such as what call sequence was used. The log books are in my office, not my truck. RS, NattyB


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

I'm new to Predator hunting, so no impressive numbers here, but you gotta start somewhere right? I've been saving my bullet shells for every predator I get, then stick the shell back in an empty case of bullets. Then I've labeled on the case next to each bullet, what kill it represents (fox, coyote, bobcat). I feel a little bit like Dexter Morgan each time I ad a shell to my collection.









As some may know, Dexter kills killers. Anyone see a correlation.....???


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

NattyB said:


> Ok, I haven't been formally diagnosed with obsessive compulsive disorder, but I keep notes on every big game animal I kill. I have notes on: deer, bear, caribou, turkey, coyotes and fox. I find if I don't keep notes I'm poor about remembering details such as what call sequence was used. The log books are in my office, not my truck. RS, NattyB


I think you may have self-diagnosed....

I don't keep records or notes, but i can remember most all of them and the misses even more vividly. I'm not concerned about the sound I used, as i find that a variety of sounds will attract coyotes and i would not likely use the same sound in the same place...Unless it is a hand call, and then the sound is not even close to identical.


----------



## eshunter86 (Feb 17, 2010)

i keep a log book of everything i kill, and a seperate log book for everything a i catch. Its not so much for competition, however i love shoving it under my brothers nose every now and then, but more so fore the memories. i have a picture for each hunt and every detail that i can remember about the hunt so that one day when my kids and God willing my grand kids ask me about my hunts i have something to refer too and something to show them.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

I used to keep fairly detailed log on 5x7 index cards of all the coyotes I and my partner killed. But after hide prices bottomed out in '86/'87 we quit hunting em for money. And my record keeping fell by the wayside. I still keep track of total kills each winter, but no details unless it's something special. Like my son's first coyote last winter!


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

I keep vigilant logs of my dives and this sounds interesting. I can see the value in tracking conditions, sounds used, cover scents, winds, moons, etc. and like the idea. I voted I don't care about numbers because I never have counted and never really thought of it. Guess it's all in my head LOL


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

My count is easy - 0 - as of today


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

dwtrees said:


> My count is easy - 0 - as of today


Thats ok mine is 0 for this year so were some what in the same boat. I bet you get one before I do this year.


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

NattyB said:


> Ok, I haven't been formally diagnosed with obsessive compulsive disorder, but ...


Ok, I'm not a DR but,... This thread is sounding like OCD anonymous, Hi my name is paul and I keep a log book about my notes and I make notes about my log book. My dad is over the top OCD and I try real hard not to follow him down that path. Therefore, I write NOTHING! I have an incredible short term memory that lasts for approx. 4.3 seconds. Therefore, I remember Nothing! Catch 22


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

I had never thought of keeping a log.....but I will now!

First outing of the year is hopefully tomorrow - helping a neighbor work calves in the morning then the caller is coming out!


----------



## Coalforge (Nov 30, 2012)

I don't keep a log for the number of kills but rather because I want the data on the weather, time, date (moon phase) and where I was. It helps when you don't get back to that area for several months to a year.


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

I keep a daily journal with what where, when, temperature and what I did that day. In addition, I started writing short stories twenty years ago about my hunting, motorcycle touring, and interesting family happenings. I'll be 66 this month and the way I figure it, it'll be good reading in fifteen or so years when all I can do is read! When I read one of the stories now, I can feel the wind in my face, hear the sounds and relive the experience as if it was the day it happened. Whether it's a deer hunt, a hog hunt, a day in the duck blind or out at the range testing new rifle fodder, it's all good to remember! My 32 year old daughter borrowed one volumn (by year) and read my account of her first deer hunt. She brought it back in a couple of weeks and said her husband had read all the stories and was going to start his own story log for his little boy to read some day.


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

@ Dialed in.. Waay cool!


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

A few years back I started keeping track by cutting one toe nail off the dog for every one i shot.


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

CMGC said:


> A few years back I started keeping track by cutting one toe nail off the dog for every one i shot.


My lab wont hold still long enough, besides they'd grow back by the time I got another! lol


----------



## jkanesmith (Feb 4, 2013)

So far it's easy for me to keep track becuase I haven't killed any. But I'm glad I came across this thread becuase I never thought about keeping a record but it's a pretty good idea for everything I hunt.

Kane S.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Writing reports (many and often) is a part of my job and I've done it for years. Notes have a much better memory than I do. When I first started keeping detailed notes for bow-hunting whitetails, they were very helpful, then I saw the patterns repeating and I've really tapered off, just logging my kills. I would very much recommend it for the serious beginner, but as mentioned, there are some on this site that have forgotten more than others will ever know...for them I can see why they just go hunting.

On Notes: After my father passed away, I found any old US Navy Ship to Ship message he typed about fishing in the Indian Ocean. It's a short, but cool read. It's kept in my safe. Hopefully my notes will be of interest to my children...and they will be accurate...no fish-tales.


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

I throw the brass that I killed them with in a backpack, it jingles alot


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

poe said:


> I usually try and keep track in my head for each winter but I have no idea how many total.


Ditto for me. I now wish I'd kept logs of all my deer and coyote kills over the years. My coyote tally is right around 50, so maybe I should just keep track from this point onward.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Any time is a good time to start and then put a photo in the coyote record book thread in the coyote hunting forum.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

We , The boy and his wife and me ,Sell the hides so we get the count in the spring. We can get about 35 skins in one freezer. We have been averaging 100 coyotes a year for the last ten years, Last year will kill our average. We only got 43 , don't know why bad year.


----------

